
Revolving Door in the Tech Space? - BuleBule
Am trying to work out the extent of the revolving door that exists between technology vendors and analyst firms covering those vendors.<p>I can point to two CTO&#x27;s at major tech vendors who used to be senior analysts at major tech firms, but am struggling to find other examples.<p>Am wondering if its as endemic as I suspect and what the effect on the tech space has been if any.<p>Any thoughts?
======
pinewurst
Don't forget about "pay to play" either, where hiring these firms encourages
(to say the least) positive coverage. Or how easy/common it is for these firms
to be paid to write various white papers which usually possess the rigor of
Looney Tunes. I had a job for a while discrediting these things - talk about
having a battle of wits with a punching bag.

------
yellowpug
what do you mean there's no wiki page for it?

~~~
BuleBule
So its a pretty well known thing and I am just realizing ?

